# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  My wife and I could use a helping hand.

## opticianbart

http://www.nmeda.com/mobility-awaren...965/tina-smith


Go forth and vote for my lovely wife.  A chance for us to get a wheelchair accessible vehicle would be a godsend.
It's kind of frustrating, Tina has a job - she works (in fact she makes more than me, but I'm an optician so what did you expect) which means she makes enough money that she doesn't really get much, if any, financial help from the state.  Which is fine, but it makes it hard when you want something that would increase her mobility, but is waaaaay out of our price range.  Anyway, we'd love it if you could help us out and vote for her every day to increase our chances of getting a wheelchair accessible vehicle. :)

----------


## Fezz

Done!

----------


## Johns

Done.

How much does the chair cost?  

We used to have a friend that, were he still here, would start a campaign to raise money for your wheelchair.  If you want to start a fund, I would make a donation in his name.

We all miss you around here Dragon...

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Done.  Good luck.

----------


## opticianbart

Thanks guys!

Her chair is covered through her health insurance (well, mostly anyway, she pays between $1,500 and $2000 every 5 years as a "co-pay" for the chair), but for the driving system that would alter a vehicle to be driveable for her would be about $80,000 (after the car itself.)  So that's a lot, so probably no fund at this time, but if we ever do, you can be sure we'd share on here.

I miss Dragon too, after I got the pictures from the wedding, one of the first things that crossed my mind was "I've gotta show these to Dragon, I bet he'd get a kick out of them..." and then I remembered... :(

----------


## Johns

> Thanks guys!
> 
> Her chair is covered through her health insurance (well, mostly anyway, she pays between $1,500 and $2000 every 5 years as a "co-pay" for the chair), but for the driving system that would alter a vehicle to be driveable for her would be about $80,000 (after the car itself.)


Wow...wow...and wow.  Yeah, that would have to be one heck of a bake sale!

----------


## chip anderson

Believe it or not there are shops out here with a lot of people like Jessie James (I'm not a fan of his) that can rigg anything out of spare parts and a welding torch.   See if you can find one or more of them.  They do exist and some of them will do things like this out of the goodness of thier heart.

Chip

----------


## abberated

I hope the best for you and yours.

----------


## SharonB

Done! Here's wishing you lots of luck!

----------


## Diane

Done.

Diane

----------


## Wes

I voted.  Now I can get lots more spam.

----------


## optilady1

Done.  I am also open to some kind of 'Bake sale' fund raising idea.  I have the Groton Sub Base and the Chief's club nearby.  They aren't at my disposal, but I'm willing to use the heck out of them as need be.

----------


## Kara

Voted!!!

----------


## Judy Canty

Done!

----------


## Fezz

I believe that you can vote once every 24 hours!

Keep voting folks!

----------


## optilady1

I voted again!

----------


## NCspecs

Done! :) I voted!

----------


## Johns

I think the vote count was "6" the first time I logged on. Check it out now...and vote again.  (You can always hit "unsubscribe" when the spam starts rolling in.  I haven't had any yet.)

----------


## Kara

Apparently you can only vote once every 24 hours on the same computer, after that it won't let you. I'm going to vote on all the computers in my office. Take that!

----------


## Now I See

Done!

For today anyway!  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

I did it.

----------


## opticianbart

You guys are soooo awesome!

----------


## Fezz

Keep voting gang!

We can make a difference!

----------


## kelanor

Done!

----------


## Judy Canty

3X so far!!

----------


## SeaU2020

easy! Good luck!

----------


## Now I See

Sha-bam...there's another for ya!  :Biggrin:

----------


## hcjilson

and another one. I noticed you can vote once a day! see you tomorrow~

----------


## NCspecs

Another one for me! Bump!

----------


## kat

done and will do it again!
Kat

----------


## cturtle77

voted :)

----------


## kat

voted again!

----------


## eyechick1969

I hope you don't mind, but I posted it on the Community section in Virginia on craigslist.  If that's an issue, let me know, I'll remove it.

I voted!!

Also, my bro works for Carmax & has found great connections on such vehicles & sounds like carmax is very charitable if the contest fails you!  Let me know!!

----------


## Johns

> I hope you don't mind, but I posted it on the Community section in Virginia on craigslist.  If that's an issue, let me know, I'll remove it.
> 
> I voted!!
> 
> Also, my bro works for Carmax & has found great connections on such vehicles & sounds like carmax is very charitable if the contest fails you!  Let me know!!


Way to go Eyechick!  Pile the greenies on Eyechick!!!

----------


## NCspecs

Um, is the voting done? I couldn't vote today for some reason!

----------


## Fezz

> Um, is the voting done? I couldn't vote today for some reason!



Hmmm............I can't vote either!

----------


## opticianbart

My wife and I would like to thank all of you for your support, you folks are awesome!
The voting is finished and we ended up with 651 votes!  Not bad for just a couple days.  We'll let you know if we won anything - we didn't have to get the most votes, just be in the top 10% to have a chance.
Thanks so much again!

----------


## Johns

I know that they are giving away more than one.  One of the people that stands a good chance of (also) winning is one of the victims of a school shooting that happened in our area recently.  Nice kid, but I didn't vote for him because I figured he's getting a heck of a lot more publicity than most of the other participants, and I didn't want to cancel out my own vote!

----------


## Kara

Glad we could help. Let us know how is turns out!!!

----------


## pseudonym

Voting closed on May 13th so has FedEx delivered that chair to you yet? If not, there are other ways to get one. I saw a hover-around at the Habitat for Humanity store for $500. That amount seems a bit more in reach.

----------


## eyechick1969

I dont think a chair is what she needs.  I think she needs the actual van.

----------


## pseudonym

Caught skimming again- but I did vote, so I hope they are driving the van to your place as we speak!

----------

